# Miami Whitewater Lake



## browneye (Feb 17, 2008)

anybody fish this much? I hit it once a few weeks ago and got one smaller smallmouth and a bunch of dinky blues and crappie. any tips as to what areas to fish there? i usually just rent a boat and use the oars and set up anchor.


----------



## NKUSigEp (Jun 21, 2007)

LOTS of people hit that all the time! I bike up there all the time but have only fished it 5 times...not so much as a single bluegill.

To get into some fish, you gotta get out away from the docks...there's a point by the golf-course that's supposed to be good but I've never gotten out to it. I know I'm not much help but there's my $.02 anyways.


----------



## Yates (Dec 24, 2007)

this is a great lake take your time and learn this lake it's worth the time!!!
it has 5lb+ bass 2lb+crappie and BIG cats & carp for fun
good luck ! 
Larry


----------



## Fishinfreak (Oct 12, 2004)

Yates said:


> this is a great lake take your time and learn this lake it's worth the time!!!
> it has 5lb+ bass 2lb+crappie and BIG cats & carp for fun
> good luck !
> Larry


I will second that.Bar none this lake is well maintained and supports some healthy fish. Just look at some of the tourny results from this and all park lakes. Hats off to the park district.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

Fishinfreak said:


> I will second that.Bar none this lake is well maintained and supports some healthy fish. Just look at some of the tourny results from this and all park lakes. Hats off to the park district.


 
I won the tournament this past saturday with 8 bass weighing in at 11.57 lbs. It is definitely a good lake. Crappies are easy to catch there with some big ones lurking around also.


----------



## RapalaJ-9 (May 12, 2008)

Congratulations!!! Same technique as Sharon Woods? As far as baits and presentation.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

We caught our fish on crankbaits, spinnerbaits, and soft plastics.


----------



## B1gDaddyT (May 19, 2006)

There is at least one LM that was in here that would go close to 7#'s. Right across from the boat house he likes to swim. Gotta love the stakebeds in this lake too!


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

I saw a guy catch a big one in that spot last fall. I have never done any good there I think I am jinxed. Fish are smarter than me there I only go where the fish are dumb.


----------



## B1gDaddyT (May 19, 2006)

I'm with you IMalt...gotta love the dumb ones. Ya got me laughin my butt off.


----------



## NKUSigEp (Jun 21, 2007)

I just checked the greatparks.org website and saw that they stock trout in there - is there a decent population and how would you go about catching them?

I didn't see on the website if you could keep fish or not...any insight on that?


----------



## Ken G (Apr 9, 2004)

I believe you can keep 3 trout per day. They are stocked in early spring and are either caught or die off by the time the water gets warm. They make excellent cut bait for the blue cats in the lake.


----------



## NKUSigEp (Jun 21, 2007)

Thanks!

I can see why...they're delicious!


----------



## Fred3bee (Mar 22, 2021)

These posts are from 2008. Something's changed since then 

As of Spring, 2021 the stocking schedule for Miami-Whitewater Forest Lake indicates that all they plan is 500 lbs. channel cats in August, 2021. Compare that to over 10,000 lbs to be stocked at Lake Isabela (channel cat, trout, perch, blue/shovelhead, and hybrid bluegill).

They do plan a big bass tournament and cat&carp tournaments for 2021 at Miami Whitewater Forest lake.


----------



## Tree_Beard (Jan 13, 2021)

I used to put big catfish in the boat a few years ago there. They would rent boats until midnight. We caught a few dozen small gills and use them as live bait. Haven’t been over that way in a few years, but I was hoping to this summer sometime. Lots of fishing pressure, but that seems to hold true everywhere these days.


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

B1gDaddyT said:


> There is at least one LM that was in here that would go close to 7#'s. Right across from the boat house he likes to swim. Gotta love the stakebeds in this lake too!


Stakebeds? never heard this who installed them?


----------



## bassmaster1 (Feb 6, 2006)

Tom 513 said:


> Stakebeds? never heard this who installed them?


The DNR. If you get the Hunt Fish Ohio app it shows locations and depth where they put fish attractors like stakebeds, Christmas trees, pallets, etc.


----------



## pauldmt (Jan 25, 2009)

Went a couple times last year. A few small bass and plenty of 6-7" crappie and not a one larger. There are some good cats in there. Accidently caught a nice flathead a few years back while bass fishing but see other people bring in blues consistently. I didn't have much luck with live bluegill on the bottom but thinking suspended might be better.


----------

